# Czech Hedgehog Barrier: Tutorial



## ter_ran

Nice, very nice! I love it all! Triple Krispy Kudos to ya!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Eeeek! Now - this time of year -- one might stick a Santa - or grinch - in the middle and let the set up blend into the holidaze!! Nicely done Terra!


----------

